# Been a rough 2 weeks



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Pimp setup dude! I'd bring chicks home to that.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

This sort of reminds me of my temporary rack. I will post a picture later. I would buy a tripp lite wall mount cabinet on amazon. Mucho cheap.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

You guys don't seem to like enclosed racks over there in the states.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chewy said:


> You guys don't seem to like enclosed racks over there in the states.


We prefer our racks free and unhindered.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Took you long enough


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

walkerj said:


> Took you long enough


Office a week prior to the first pics


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

FlyingSparks said:


> This sort of reminds me of my temporary rack. I will post a picture later. I would buy a tripp lite wall mount cabinet on amazon. Mucho cheap.


Boss bought the half rack and said "ok, order what you need to get us running". Once things slow down and I have time to figure a final layout It will be changing a lot. I'm usually the one ordering from the rack to the final pieces of the project.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> We prefer our racks free and unhindered.


I prefer mine dust free and cool :whistling2:


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

chewy said:


> I prefer mine dust free and cool :whistling2:


Most people do not know where to get them on the cheap. An enclosed rack 42u could be $700+, with a two post 19" 42u at $100+

In the states they are only enclosed in low security areas, industrial areas, data centers, public areas, etc. Most modern buildings have secure network closets where a rack is not necessary. (usually)


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> I prefer mine dust free and cool :whistling2:



I'll grab some pics of the enclosed racks I do in our commercial/industrial installs this week, I don't have any on hand. This will in a clean locked and ventilated "closet" and should be be fine in our office.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> I prefer mine dust free and cool :whistling2:


How does putting it inside a cabinet make it cool?


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice work, but who threw up on the walls and cabinets?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> How does putting it inside a cabinet make it cool?


The fan units at the top of the cabinet we can install, you can buy all sorts of stuff for 19" racks that bolts together like meccano.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Them is some old Troffers


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Them is some old Troffers


They certainly were, the new ones I put up are much nicer.

And yes I messed up a few new tiles while redoing the hangers and track but they are replaced now...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> They certainly were, the new ones I put up are much nicer.
> 
> And yes I messed up a few new tiles while redoing the hangers and track but they are replaced now...
> 
> View attachment 25955


Nice improvement, they should have painted the tracks while it was stripped to match the nice new fixtures and tiles


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Nice improvement, they should have painted the tracks while it was stripped to match the nice new fixtures and tiles


I agree


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

The 2 post rack in your fourth picture does not have the floor angles bolted to the floor. Just free standing. Not a concern?


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

FlyingSparks said:


> Most people do not know where to get them on the cheap. An enclosed rack 42u could be $700+, with a two post 19" 42u at $100+
> 
> In the states they are only enclosed in low security areas, industrial areas, data centers, public areas, etc. Most modern buildings have secure network closets where a rack is not necessary. (usually)


We use four post cabinets made by Electrorack. cabletray, ironwork mostly Newton Instruments, some B Line. Fiber management systems are ADC.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

ohmontherange said:


> The 2 post rack in your fourth picture does not have the floor angles bolted to the floor. Just free standing. Not a concern?


Not until I clean everything up and give it a final position


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> They certainly were, the new ones I put up are much nicer.
> 
> And yes I messed up a few new tiles while redoing the hangers and track but they are replaced now...
> 
> View attachment 25955


Nice lights , are those T-5's?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Nice lights , are those T-5's?


T8's


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> I prefer mine dust free and cool :whistling2:


Chewy, I had to do my monthly Emergency Light PM today at a facility we are working in so I unlocked and snapped 3 of the cabinets I'm doing. I use these in all our industrial installs.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

http://www.dynamix.co.nz/index.html?do=NETRACKS&code=NETRACKS#24905062

That is what we consider the cheap racks and all installs we put in there, makes it easier on the IT guys if the office workers don't try and patch themselves into other desks I've heard, haha.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice, looks like Middle Atlantic racks in the last couple pics.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

The one and lonely patch.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

FlyingSparks said:


> The one and lonely patch.


He won't be alone very long


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> He won't be alone very long


I will have to post my new cabinet, I am getting rid of my rack.


----------

